# Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson

Our Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*HTS Member BD55*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:


































:yay2::mooooh::TT:mooooh::yay:

BD55 wins a Chane Music & Cinema system featuring THREE Chane Theater Ten monitors, TWO Chane SBE-118 Passive 18" subwoofers, and ONE Dayton SA-1000 Subwoofer Amplifier...a system (plus shipping) valued at $2650...compliments of our fantastic sponsor *Chane Music & Cinema*!!

It's a world class system and we can't wait to read about how it sounds! Thank you to all of our members that entered, we appreciate and value each and every one of you. See you on the forum!

*Congratulations Brandon!*
​


----------



## JBrax

Congrats Brandon! Looking forward to your impressions and thanks again HTS and Chane Music for another awesome giveaway. Woo Hoo!


----------



## willis7469

Congrats! I can't wait to hear what you think!
Thanks HTS,and chane.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Congratulations Brandon, enjoy that sweet gear.:clap::T


----------



## GCG

Congrats, Man. I wasn't in the race (not a need) Got the plate version of that amp - you'll like it.


----------



## asere

Congratulations Brandon! Enjoy your new toy


----------



## BD55

NO WAY!!!!!! I'M IN COMPLETE SHOCK AND ALMOST PASSED OUT ON THE FLOOR!!!!!

THANK YOU Chane and HTS!!!!!!!!!! This will be my first real system, and I just can't even believe it!!!!


----------



## BD55

Seriously..... did I just get punked???? This is so AWESOME!!!!! Man it's going to be so  :hsd: :TT at my house watching movies now and my wife will be all  from my antics and I will be like :kiss: love 'ya hun.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Congrats, Brandon!

PM sent


----------



## Todd Anderson

...and, Brandon, since this is your first system... hopefully some of the veteran HTS members can help with suggestions on cables, AVRs, etc, to compliment your new gear!:T


----------



## tonyvdb

Hey Brandon, enjoy the new setup! Thats quite the score :clap:


----------



## GCG

Tell your wife to celebrate you want to take her shopping to buy her some shoes or something.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Congrats!!! Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## nova

Congratulations Brandon!
Enjoy the new system.


----------



## orion

Wow Congrats Brandon. This will be an awesome system you should never have to upgrade from. You will be floored once you hear those 18's. I think Utah is about to be rocking


----------



## asere

BD55 said:


> Seriously..... did I just get punked???? This is so AWESOME!!!!! Man it's going to be so  :hsd: :TT at my house watching movies now and my wife will be all  from my antics and I will be like :kiss: love 'ya hun.


Too funny!


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats Brandon. It is going to be a nice first setup.......:T


----------



## BD55

Thanks all! Yeah, this is going orders of magnitude above what I currently have (ahem... thrift store 8" subwoofer and two bookshelfs for LR, oh and a mighty Aiwa thrift store center channel). The first thing my wife says to me when I told her I won, "So does that mean you are going to get rid of that huge tube in the garage?" Haha, yes honey. Consequently, anyone in Utah want a 54" tall by 24" diameter sonosub starter kit?


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Congrats BD55!


----------



## theJman

BD55 said:


> NO WAY!!!!!! I'M IN COMPLETE SHOCK AND ALMOST PASSED OUT ON THE FLOOR!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU Chane and HTS!!!!!!!!!! This will be my first real system, and I just can't even believe it!!!!


I think you're in for more of a surprise than you realize. I reviewed the SBE-118 and posted an evaluation on Chane's website, so I'm very familiar with that subwoofer. I haven't heard the Theater 10's myself but I suspect they will be equally impressive. With what you just won it's not hard to imagine you being very popular with the neighbors, especially those that understand what precision and accuracy are all about. Congrats!

We all expect a full accounting of this new system...


----------



## B- one

Congrats and enjoy your new setup!


----------



## Tonto

Congrads Brandon, another proud member for the HTS Winners Club! I know your gonna enjoy the new toys!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

A dream come true!! Just in case if you don't believe you are a winner..... here i'm going to help you ( :rubeyes: ) . Yup you won!!! Congrats!!! :T


----------



## AudiocRaver

Way to go!!!! Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy!!!!


----------



## methil69

Congrats!


----------



## BD55

theJman said:


> I think you're in for more of a surprise than you realize.... ...With what you just won it's not hard to imagine you being very popular with the neighbors, especially those that understand what precision and accuracy are all about. Congrats!
> 
> We all expect a full accounting of this new system...


I am super stoked - and I know whatever expectations I currently have will be blown out of the water! Luckily my nearest neighbor is an audio guy and has a Chase SS-18.2P running off a Crown amp, so I don't think he'll mind . Yeah, that was one reason why I've been trying to convince my wife a good subwoofer adds to the experience. If you can tell what movie someone is watching across the street by the bass hits at your own house, uh, I want that. 

As for the Tens, I can only imagine how incredible they are going to sound - they appear to my untrained eye to be the next step after the SHO-10s, which I don't think ever had a negative thing said about them.

I look forward to giving a rundown on them, though Peter Loeser's review will be much better reading


----------



## Todd Anderson

BD55 said:


> I've been trying to convince my wife a good subwoofer adds to the experience.


Once she hears your DUAL subwoofer deployment, she'll need no further convincing!! :devil:

There's some great resources on the internet detailing proper placement of duals...and how to get each sub's gain controls set. 

If you haven't tried REW (http://www.roomeqwizard.com), this would be a great time to learn...quite a few folks on HTS can help you through it.

Here's a thread that I started when I set-up my PSA XS30 subs (http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../64063-setting-up-dual-subs-input-please.html) ....I've since purchased a UMIK-1 Microphone (and the measurements are very much the same). Anyhow, the thread has some links to various resources that you might find interesting.


----------



## BD55

I will definitely have to look into learning REW. I never had a need to take a look at it before, but now....


----------



## willis7469

Rofl rofl rofl...!!!


----------



## phillihp23

Congrats!! BD55


----------



## EndersShadow

Congrats man. Thats a smoking hot system you got!


----------



## JimShaw




----------



## BD55

theJman said:


> ...I reviewed the SBE-118 and posted an evaluation on Chane's website, so I'm very familiar with that subwoofer...


Jim, I just finished reading your review for the second time - let me tell you, I thought I was excited _before _ reading your excellent review! After reading it, I essentially had a permagrin - and then I thought to myself, this is going to be TWO of these beasts plus LCR that are going to be so ridiculously better than what I've experienced!

So thanks for the thorough and extensive review! I will give my impressions when this amazing system comes in (I seriously can't wait - my wife thinks I'm nuts )


----------



## theJman

Your wife may be correct -- I can't tell  -- but either way one thing is for certain; you are in for quite a treat...


----------



## Greenster

Congrats Brandon. You will love it.


----------



## craigsub

*Brandon - Congratulations !! I have been away all week on business, and just saw the announcement has been made. Your comments have been PERFECT! You are going to have a LOT of fun - if there is anything we can do with helping your set up, just let me know. 

J-man mentioned the review he did on our single 18 package - we are also waiting on a complete battery of measurements from Josh Ricci plus the review Peter Loeser is doing on your exact system. 

With the permission of the owners of Home Theater Shack, I am hoping we can open a discussion thread about the Theater 10's and our subs which includes J-man's review, Peter's review and Josh's measurements on both our sealed and vented subwoofers. 

Thanks to all for participating! *


----------



## chashint

I just saw the announcement, congratulations and enjoy the new toys.


----------



## BD55

craigsub said:


> *Brandon - Congratulations !! I have been away all week on business, and just saw the announcement has been made. Your comments have been PERFECT! You are going to have a LOT of fun - if there is anything we can do with helping your set up, just let me know.
> 
> J-man mentioned the review he did on our single 18 package - we are also waiting on a complete battery of measurements from Josh Ricci plus the review Peter Loeser is doing on your exact system.
> 
> With the permission of the owners of Home Theater Shack, I am hoping we can open a discussion thread about the Theater 10's and our subs which includes J-man's review, Peter's review and Josh's measurements on both our sealed and vented subwoofers.
> 
> Thanks to all for participating! *


I'm super excited to read Peter's review as a precursor to actually receiving the system! Hopefully I can give some insightful feedback as well!

You guys and HTS are awesome for doing such a generous giveaway! Thank you thank you thank you! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

It's good to see someone win that really needed the gear. A quick glance of your setup and I think it's safe to say you're going to be blown away! The addition of good quality audio come movie night makes a world of difference to the experience. I'm genuinely happy for you Brandon and can't wait for your impressions after you get everything in place and dialed in.


----------



## Tonto

Craig wrote:



> With the permission of the owners of Home Theater Shack, I am hoping we can open a discussion thread about the Theater 10's and our subs which includes J-man's review, Peter's review and Josh's measurements on both our sealed and vented subwoofers.


Craig, your one of our esteemed sponsors, can't imagine there will be any problem discussing your products. That's what we love doing!!! Even more so when we find out how good they are! :yikes::T


----------



## corradizo

Congrats!!!


----------



## tesseract

Congrats, Brandon!

As an owner of 5 SHO/PRO-10's and dual VS-18.1's, I can assure you that you will be blown away by the experience. Movies and music will never be the same for you and yours.


----------



## BD55

tesseract said:


> Congrats, Brandon!
> 
> As an owner of 5 SHO/PRO-10's and dual VS-18.1's, I can assure you that you will be blown away by the experience. Movies and music will never be the same for you and yours.


Thanks! I can't wait to read Peterman's review! It's all just building up the anticipation which is killing me


----------



## BD55

Check out who showed up just in time for Thanksgiving!









My wife texted me saying our 3yo and 2yo boys had their faced pressed against the window because how often does a semi back into your street?  

I had gotten a call yesterday from R&L Carriers to verify delivery date and that someone would be home. Very nice customer rep, and the truck driver was also very courteous - nice work :T

Major kudos to Chane and HTS!!! :clap::clap::clap: I can't say thanks enough for such an amazing and generous giveaway! Also, thanks Peter Loeser and Todd Anderson for packing everything and getting all the logistics together with Chane! 

Shipping a 360lb pallet is no simple task! :clap:









Can't wait to get home and do some heavy lifting! :flex:

I will definitely post more pics and impressions as I get things set up and will also definitely be asking advise of you fine folks.


----------



## Tonto

Dude, you are sooooooo lucky!

Enjoy!


----------



## craigsub

Brandon - I am thrilled that everything arrived safely! Congratulations again on winning, and it will be fun to read about your experience once you fire everything up!


----------



## Peter Loeser

So glad they made it! I hope they survived the trip ok. Enjoy unpacking it all and then give your back a nice long break tomorrow.


----------



## orion

What an awesome day for you. I can imagine that a few movie clips will be watched in the next few days at your house. What an awesome Christmas for you


----------



## BD55

Well, we had a bunch of family in town for Thanksgiving, and my wife actually let me break loose with a couple movies! We watched The Bourne Legacy at a pretty good level, and MAN DID IT SOUND GOOD! I had heard the expression of having in effect "blinders" pulled from your ears with changing to high quality speakers - I am a believer in that expression now. The Chane 10s are amazing; all clarity and smoothness. We watched quite a few movies and I didn't even notice I had the center channel down 3 or 5 dB. Upping that to 0 to +3 dB just made it really come to life.

The SBE-118s are too much fun! I am still dialing in levels and settings, but I essentially left every knob where you had them, Peter, just to see how it sounded. In word, AWESOME! In the Bourne Legacy when Aaron shoots the power panel at the plant in the Philippines and the equipment shuts down there is an awesome bass crush that shook the floor and had my family going Whoa!! with big smiles all around. I think I even saw a smile on my wife's face - however, not so much when I did the Kung Fu Panda "Skadoosh" scene about 5 times in a row; that earned a addle: from her. She was in the middle of making pies, though, so I desisted from a 6th


----------



## Peter Loeser

Sounds like you and your family had a blast with the new gear. Congrats again. Did you find an arrangement for the subs that performs well and keeps the boss happy?

And more importantly, is there any pie left? :bigsmile:


----------



## BD55

I put the subs to the left and right of the equipment rack (read IKEA coffee table) and walking around I don't hear anything nasty. Granted, I haven't done any measurements. I will at some point as I have a UMIK-1 with REW installed on the laptop, but it may just have to wait for the rare moment I'm home alone.

I just have the L and R sitting on top of the subs right now, but I do have a couple stands I built a while back that I need to cut down a few inches to get the right height for the horn to ear level.

Also in the works are grilles for the subs. Right now I've got the subs pointed to the wall with about a 6 inch gap just to keep little pokey toddler fingers and feet away from the drivers. They sound good even with that non-ideal configuration. My wife picked up some speaker cloth from Joanns (who knew?), and it actually looks pretty decent at only $8.99 a yard. I only need a yard to cover both grilles as it's 60 inch cloth, and will make the frames with some MDF.

Haha, yeah, pie is my wife and MIL's thing they do every year, and out of 12 pies and a cheesecake, I think there is one piece of pumpkin and one piece of peach, and no, I feel no shame for stuffing my face with that deliciousness .


----------



## chashint

Fantastic.
It's really great to hear (read) the excitement you have with your new gear.
Congratulations again on being the lucky winner.


----------



## Peter Loeser

BD55 said:


> I put the subs to the left and right of the equipment rack (read IKEA coffee table) and walking around I don't hear anything nasty. Granted, I haven't done any measurements. I will at some point as I have a UMIK-1 with REW installed on the laptop, but it may just have to wait for the rare moment I'm home alone.
> 
> I just have the L and R sitting on top of the subs right now, but I do have a couple stands I built a while back that I need to cut down a few inches to get the right height for the horn to ear level.
> 
> Also in the works are grilles for the subs. Right now I've got the subs pointed to the wall with about a 6 inch gap just to keep little pokey toddler fingers and feet away from the drivers. They sound good even with that non-ideal configuration. My wife picked up some speaker cloth from Joanns (who knew?), and it actually looks pretty decent at only $8.99 a yard. I only need a yard to cover both grilles as it's 60 inch cloth, and will make the frames with some MDF.


Sounds like you are off to a great start. If you don't notice much variation as you move around the room then hopefully you won't have too many rough spots to deal with. REW is definitely worth trying, just don't get too obsessive over getting a ruler flat response graph. And yes, it might be best to wait until you've got the place to yourself for a while.



BD55 said:


> Haha, yeah, pie is my wife and MIL's thing they do every year, and out of 9 pies and a cheesecake, I think there is one piece of pumpkin and one piece of peach, and no, I feel no shame for stuffing my face with that deliciousness .


Amen brother!


----------



## BD55

chashint said:


> Fantastic.
> It's really great to hear (read) the excitement you have with your new gear.
> Congratulations again on being the lucky winner.


Thanks! I really am as excited as my extensive use of all caps words indicates . I mentioned on Chane's forum that this was one giant leap for me. With three kids under 4, budgeting for other fun stuff besides the kiddos needs gets squeezed to the point that attaining a system like this would have taken me at least another 4, 5 years. I'm hoping I can find a sectional soon for the basement, then this all will go down there for a true viewing area (at which point my wife will be a bit more appeased - she was a little shocked at the size of the subs! ).


----------



## BD55

Peter Loeser said:


> Sounds like you are off to a great start. If you don't notice much variation as you move around the room then hopefully you won't have too many rough spots to deal with. REW is definitely worth trying, just don't get too obsessive over getting a ruler flat response graph. And yes, it might be best to wait until you've got the place to yourself for a while.


With the receiver I have I really won't be able to do much with whatever measurements I get as far as LCR goes. It doesn't have any type of on board eq, so I will just be looking to flatten out the low end as much as I can with the very limited configuration options available. I'm definitely seeing the limitations of this receiver! The Chane 10s eat up the power and I notice I turn the volume up much higher to get to the same level of "loudness" as my old junk speakers - albeit the 10s have vastly less distortion (man they sound good!).


----------



## Todd Anderson

Glad you're enjoying the set-up :T

Definitely EQ the subs with the UMIK-1 and REW. Assuming they need some fine tuning, there's nothing quite like a properly EQ-ed pair of subs!


----------



## Peter Loeser

BD55 said:


> With the receiver I have I really won't be able to do much with whatever measurements I get as far as LCR goes. It doesn't have any type of on board eq, so I will just be looking to flatten out the low end as much as I can with the very limited configuration options available. I'm definitely seeing the limitations of this receiver! The Chane 10s eat up the power and I notice I turn the volume up much higher to get to the same level of "loudness" as my old junk speakers - albeit the 10s have vastly less distortion (man they sound good!).


Interesting that they seem to need more power to achieve the desired loudness. Their high sensitivity design should generally allow them to play more than loud enough with a pretty small amount of amp power.


----------



## BD55

Yeah, i don't know. It may be a perception thing, or as my understanding is the higher perceived volume that goes with distortion with the old speakers. Whatever the case may be, they do get very loud when called upon.


----------



## BD55

I finally got grilles made for the subs to keep little busy fingers off the drivers, and I have to say, I'm pleased how they turned out.

The current setup:

I have a pair of stands I didn't use in the photo for the LR, but I've got to figure out a way to keep the LR rigid to the stands because I anchor them to the wall (again due to little busybodies).

I used Scotch "Extreme" Fasteners to connect the grille to the subs, and they are awesome. I didn't want to have to drill into the front baffle, and I think the fastener looks good even with the grill off (btw, the adhesive is more than adequate to keep it adhered while you pull to separate the grill from the sub).


I made the grilles from the 1/2" sheet of MDF that came as part of the packing material on the pallet (very well packed pallet; nice work, Chane!). I ripped the sheet into 1.75" strips and glued to make a frame. My friend helped me router the inside and outside edges, which gave a clean look that matches the roundover on the subs.


I LOVE this system, and Christmas break turned into seeing how many movies we could watch. Amazing sound and the subs rock the house with awesome impact as well as clarity.


----------



## theJman

Pretty slick way to make a grill. :T

The speakers seems to be awfully close to each other though. Are you in the position to move them a bit further apart? You might be crushing the soundfield the way they are now.


----------



## BD55

Thanks! Yes, they're really close because I haven't put them on the stands, which will be positioned another couple feet off to each side. I've got to figure out how to mate the LR to their stands and tether the stands to the wall for reasons previously mentioned. So right now it's definitely not the best setup, but the stand problem has me a bit flummoxed.


----------



## hyghwayman

Macramé :dontknow:


----------



## chashint

hyghwayman said:


> Macramé :dontknow:


Love the pics, "everyone" used to have speakers hanging in macrame.


----------



## Todd Anderson

BD55 said:


> Thanks! Yes, they're really close because I haven't put them on the stands, which will be positioned another couple feet off to each side. I've got to figure out how to mate the LR to their stands and tether the stands to the wall for reasons previously mentioned. So right now it's definitely not the best setup, but the stand problem has me a bit flummoxed.


To mate the speakers to the stands, use this: http://www.ibuyofficesupply.com/com...ferralID=dd0dcde7-9df5-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc

It's pretty good at securing the speaker.

The anchoring to the wall...you'll need to get creative ;-)


----------



## NBPk402

Congratulations, Brandon. Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## NBPk402

hyghwayman said:


> Macramé :dontknow:


Yup... I remember hanging some Altec 9s like that too. :T


----------



## kirsectee

It looks very good. coque iphone 6 plus housse iphone 6 plus


----------



## BD55

Todd Anderson said:


> To mate the speakers to the stands, use this: http://www.ibuyofficesupply.com/com...ferralID=dd0dcde7-9df5-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc
> 
> It's pretty good at securing the speaker.
> 
> The anchoring to the wall...you'll need to get creative ;-)


Hmm. I'm wondering if that may do the trick. I'm thinking because the speakers have PA speaker stand mounts on the bottom (hole for a tube to slip into), I may mount corresponding diameter PVC to my stands then tether the stands to the wall (the anchors are already there from how I previously had my LRs).


----------



## BD55

ellisr63 said:


> Congratulations, Brandon. Enjoy your new toys!





kirsectee said:


> It looks very good.


Thanks! I have had a blast with this system, and love doing movie nights with the family. A fun demo I unintentionally found was watching a movie with my boys: Planes 2 (Fire and Rescue), Chapter 6, Dusty's First Fire. It has some great sound plus is a AWESOME sub demo; lots of plane and helicopter sweeps that will flap your pants and rattle the house, plus it's all set to AC/DC's Thunderstruck, so you can't go wrong there.


----------



## mpednault

Congrats to another HTS giveaway winner!!!

My room is almost ready for the "big reveal" and first movie night! No one in my family has seen it so I'm very anxious to get it done. In fact I haven't even been updating my build thread with the progress so that I can post pictures of it completed!

It's so exciting to win something that adds not only technology, which we all enjoy as HTS members, but also to the wonder and excitement of our families and friends. My family loves to watch movies so a theater for us was a natural thing I "had" to build. Winning the PJ was a blessing because I had to spend the rest of my budget to finish the room and without a PJ, it would have been unusable for months, maybe even years. HTS is THE best forum for learning, and getting feedback; it has the best, generous and courteous members on the net. 

I think it goes without saying, that you'll enjoy those speakers!


----------

